# supprimer ma partition bootcamp



## funtti (2 Octobre 2018)

bonjour, 

comme bcp, j'ai un pb de partition bootcamp que je veux recuperer. (500go)
voila ce que j'obtiens avec la commande diskutil list:

Last login: Tue Oct  2 21:52:34 on ttys000

iMac-de-stephane-LE-ROCH:~ lerochster$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            500.8 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:                  Apple_HFS BOOTCAMP                498.3 GB   disk0s4

iMac-de-stephane-LE-ROCH:~ lerochster$ 


est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir *funtti
*
Passe les commandes (copier-coller ; l'une après l'autre) -->

```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s4
diskutil resizeVolume disk0s2 0b
```


la 1ère supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP*

la 2è récupère son espace à la partition *Macintosh HD*

Poste l'affichage retourné par la 2è commande. Et voici comme effectuer ton coller dans une fenêtre de code -->

dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)


----------



## funtti (2 Octobre 2018)

Merci beaucoup macomaniac


```
Waiting for the disks to reappear
Finished partitioning on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.2 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4
iMac-de-stephane-LE-ROCH:~ lerochster$
```


----------



## funtti (2 Octobre 2018)

super   !!!!   merci à toi !!!


----------



## macomaniac (2 Octobre 2018)

Content pour toi !


----------

